# How to automaticly OC both card in CF on boot?



## Stigma (Nov 21, 2006)

Heya,

I have a CF setup og 1900xt's. ATItool can reach and modify settings for both, but when rebooting I have to manually load the profile for the second card. ATItool does not seem to remember it.

Is there any way to automate this so that I don't have to do this every goddamn reboot? A solution does not nessecarily have to include ATItool. I am perfectly happy with any approach that would automate it for me. I thought about possible omdifying the bios of the cards to set the default to my OC specs, but i'm sure there is a better way to do this.

Anyone? Surely Im not the only one with an overclocked CF setup =)

-Stigma


----------



## tofu (Nov 21, 2006)

From the time I was oc'ing 9800 Pro's I pretty sure ATITool can only load one profile at startup.

I don't run crossfire, but maybe there is an option for combining clocks so that the profile clocks both cards?


----------



## Canuto (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Nov 21, 2006)

Are you using the latest beta of ATITool? The most recent stable version is fairly old and and I wouldn't expect it to support cross fire (at all, but it sounds like you have some support so you probably do have the beta). Sounds like this could be something that W1zz might have to fix in the next version (unless someone else knows what to do).


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Nov 21, 2006)

Canuto said:


>



His problem is with two cards, it sounds like he is using profiles but it doesn't work for his second crossfire card.


----------



## Stigma (Nov 21, 2006)

yea thats right. Im using the auto load profile, but it only load the primary card. Thus, I have to manually load the second proifile each and every time I reboot.

It seems to me like it shouldn't be too hard to have ATItool handle it, but for now it does not (as far as I can tell), and so I am looking for alternatives.

All helpful replies are welcome =)

-Stigma


----------



## Stigma (Nov 30, 2006)

*shameless bumpage*

Help meeee! *puppy eyes*

-Stigma


----------

